# buying a used truck



## shamrock (Jan 22, 2000)

guys need some help looking at buying a f-250 1990 7.3 diesel 102 000 miles what do you think asking 8000$ any problems with this truck looking ror some feed back


----------



## GeoffD (Dec 21, 1999)

Is the truck a plow truck? If it is stay away from it, the 7.3 and plows don't mix.

Is it auto? The 7.3 and auto don't mix?

Is it a 4X4?

Do you have maintenance records?

Geoff


----------



## John DiMartino (Jan 22, 2000)

I'd fear all of what Geoff said+look for blue smoke from tailpipe or take some oil and pay 20 bucks for an analysis.My best friend works in fleet maintaince,and they get tired at 150K with great maint. practices,look for a lot of diesel fuel in the oil on the analysis.Make sure it starts good,might need glow plugs or a controller.Valve cover leaks are common and a pain in the a$s to fix.Sounds like a good work truck-

----------
John D


----------



## Guest (Apr 3, 2000)

me and my partner lawnforce1 just bought a ford F250 2 weeks ago. it has 109 thousands on it. i use to be a machanice. can't spell worth a crap , but any way lol
i cheacked it over really well. talking about power it has it.. wish it was a desel though.
fprgive my miss spelling please


----------



## lawnforce1 (Mar 27, 2000)

Please forgive my partner. He was with me watching Wrestlemania and he had a few.

What he is trying to say is that we bought a 1988 F-250 Custom 4X4 two weeks ago. It has around 101,000 on the odo. Runs like a champ! Pulls anything hooked to it with no problem. We both wish it was a diesel because we're getting close to ten MPG with it. Other than the gas use it is a perfect work truck!


----------

